# Seiko 6119



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

I was once told there is no such thing as a silly question but this might be an exception to that rule.

As a total numpty who is very new to this watch collecting/hoarding thing, I would like to remove a 6119 movement from a Seiko 5 so I donâ€™t ruin another acrylic trying to polish the stainless steel case.

Is it a step by step thing to remove the crown (and anyone can do it) or do I really have to pay the local watch shop a tenner to do it for me???


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think this applies to the 6119 movement (but it can vary from watch to watch):

First off I think the crown should probably be in the time setting position, then take the back off the watch, remove the movement spacer (which is often loose on Seiko's) & look at where the stem (attached to the crown) passes through the case & goes into the movement. Somewhere near where the stem goes into the movement you should be able to see a small recessed button/depression (not sure of the correct name







). Pressing this down *(VERY GENTLY)* should release the stem/crown as a complete unit - I use the point of a pin to press it - after which you should be able to remove the movement/dial/hands as a complete unit. To replace the stem you should reassemble the watch (leaving the movement spacer out) pass the stem through the watch case & into the movement - *don't force anything* - but rotate the crown (& stem) while pushing it in gently in & it should snick into place!

On old watches the button/depression can stay pressed in (possibly due to old lubricants/dust/grime etc) which makes replacing the stem impossible - if this happens to me (& it has happened a few times with watches I've been messing with) it means that I have to send the watch off for repair







Also this button/depression can be seized, meaning that you can't move it at all, in which case I'd send it off to a watchmaker to sort out. Much as I love mucking about with watches I leave the movement well alone - kind of like tinkering with cars but not dismantling the engine!!

If I can find a picture of the 6119 movement I'll try & indicate what I mean - though I won't be around for a couple of days so don't hold your breath!

Hope this helps & good luck!!!


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks pauluspaolo









There was no (Or I didn't see) a movement spacer but found the button and successfully removed the crown, took out the movement and polished the case = Â£10 saved and a nice watch now made into a beautiful watch! 

Number 2â€¦. Couldnâ€™t get the acrylic out so couldnâ€™t polish the case but again success in removing the crown and getting it back together. (Anyone know if these are glued or just need a bit of brute force?) itâ€™s a round acrylic in a TV shaped case.

Number 3â€¦. Old Ricoh now with no crown







as you said, the button stayed down, but no problem I didnâ€™t try it on anything too expensive and Iâ€™m sure I can fix it so I will come back to that when I have gained a bit more confidence.

Thanks for your advice, I feel I have achieved something but maybe not saved anything till I can fix the casualties on the way.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

To remove the crystal, you'll probably need a 'crystal lift' - a tool which gently 'sqeezes' the crystal to remove it and also to put it back in place. Roy sells them here (scroll down a bit)

Some crystals push out, but Seikos are nearly always a very tight fit - if you did get one out in one piece it'd be a bugger to get back in!


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not sure how that works but i don't think I should own a tool like that just yet









I know there a quite a few Cambridge people here, is there a local recomended place to get the little jobs done cheaply?

I don't know if you are allowed to post this info, but i will post my email address if not.

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im afraid there is no one local I trust to do watch repairs...

Well, there is one guy in Huntingdon but hes a snobby bugger and wont work on down to earth watches and isnt cheap...I use a guy in Leicestershire that lots of us forum folk use, good value too...... Rytetimewatchrepairs .......


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

Cheers Jason,

I have seen others mention Rytetimewatchrepairs, I think I will try him for servicing as the local Cambridge man wants three times the price of my watch to do it as well as a tenner to press a button and hand the case back to me. I know they have to make a living but surly lots of reasonable prices are better that loads of unhappy people and the odd mug who pays???

Oh just thought I could try him on my knackered Ricoh with the stuck down crown release button.


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

bornentertainer said:


> â€¦. Old Ricoh now with no crown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick up-date... I was feeling lucky today so I tackled the Ricoh and succeeded to lift the button back into place and put it back together Yipee!







I must admit it was a bit more DIY than Dentistry but the result was pretty much the same.

Thanks again Paul for the original advice, I am now slightly more knowledgeable but a lot more careful.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done..


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well done









There is always a first time, before there can be a second time.


----------

